# Need new in-ear headphones



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking for new in-ears for work...I used to drive around in my truck all day and I'm looking to smash that system down into some headphones. Preferably haha. 

I'll be using these while working; cleaning pools, so I'll need something with a Mic to simplify calling. Can consider getting a headphone amp if that's needed, but hopefully with the right in ears I won't need that. 
I have access to a good EQ app on my phone, so if some are too bass heavy then I can fix that. I'd prefer something that has too much bass as I can tame that but still really appreciate crisp, quality reproduction through the whole frequency range. 

I had been looking at the Bowers & Wilkins C5 Series as a possible candidate, prefer to keep price under $200 if possible. What do you guys think I should look into? My trucks system consists of two Fi Q18's on 2200w, JBL MS8 running image dynamics 6.5 components, active, and I'm really looking for something that could compare (I realize that's apples to oranges but just want to get that out as a baseline sort of).


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow... this sat around for a long time. Sorry about that. 

I'd say what you're looking for is something more like a monitor with a beefier bottom end. I was just looking at Westone and Alclair websites earlier today, but most of that stuff is outside your price range. Of course, that's assuming you didn't get tired of waiting for a reply and you bought something. 

Did you?


----------



## Wux90 (May 23, 2017)

The in-ear-headphones Audeze iSine 10 look sweet. . .


----------



## NancyTaut (Jan 30, 2018)

I want to buy new gaming earbuds


----------



## NancyTaut (Jan 30, 2018)

Please anyone suggest


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

DqMcClain said:


> Wow... this sat around for a long time. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'd say what you're looking for is something more like a monitor with a beefier bottom end. I was just looking at Westone and Alclair websites earlier today, but most of that stuff is outside your price range. Of course, that's assuming you didn't get tired of waiting for a reply and you bought something.
> 
> Did you?


I actually forgot I even made this post....hadn't logged in in a few years. Good to be back again.

Recently I picked up some cheap Sony Extra Bass in-ears. Actually don't sound too be with eq help through my phone. Paid a whole $28 or something for them so I can't complain. Still looking for something else though, preferably something bluetooth that way I don't have to worry about a wire while I'm working. Any new suggestions now since so much time has passed?

Also I see you're in Vegas also, small world


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

sub_junkie said:


> I actually forgot I even made this post....hadn't logged in in a few years. Good to be back again.
> 
> Recently I picked up some cheap Sony Extra Bass in-ears. Actually don't sound too be with eq help through my phone. Paid a whole $28 or something for them so I can't complain. Still looking for something else though, preferably something bluetooth that way I don't have to worry about a wire while I'm working. Any new suggestions now since so much time has passed?
> 
> Also I see you're in Vegas also, small world


I just logged back in after several months away from HTS as well. $28 is certainly a bargain, especially if they're doing the job. I've been very happy with Audiotechnica Sport3s... I use them mostly for isolation while I'm doing steel fabrication work, but they also have a pretty nice sound. Respectable bottom end for a ~$50 in-ear.


----------

